# Uber select c 300 mercedes



## Skla1979 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi
Any one here drive their c 300 only as uber select ?
What did u do so u do not have to accept any uber x request at all ?
Please help 

Ty


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

my best guess is that if you catch a competent uber greenlight office worker on a good day, they can set you up so that your app has two accounts - 1=XandSelect, 2=SelectOnly.

your mileage may vary, and/or depreciate your c 300


----------



## Skla1979 (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool will try them today


----------



## jhonny (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello Guyz 

i wanna that how uber select works because somebody told me that if you registered in uber select but still you will get so many order of uber x so can anyone advise me or their experience.
because i am looking to drive uber select but first i know the rationof uber select orders and uber x.
i would really appreciate your help


----------



## Skla1979 (Oct 5, 2016)

It's no use unless u know some one in uber office who can just get u select ride 
If u get a car that is like a lincoln mkt I think than u qualify to do uber select and uber xl ... but for my c 300 they said u will have to accept x , pool and select (which in 4 days of driving did not receive one call). Every one wants to use the shit x


----------



## jhonny (Oct 7, 2016)

but if i get Cla 250 2016 mercedez and reguster in uberselect so what type of orders normally i 'll get like uber select or x


----------



## Skla1979 (Oct 5, 2016)

Pool first priority , x second and lastly select .... do u really want to drive pool customers in your mercedes


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Skla1979 said:


> Hi
> Any one here drive their c 300 only as uber select ?
> What did u do so u do not have to accept any uber x request at all ?
> Please help
> ...


I do, MB C300. After 6 months on Select/X/Pool and them saying no to Select only, I finally just went in to an Uber office. The guy set me up in 30 seconds. He did look at my driving history, but I don't know if that had anything to do with his decision. I just thanked him and high tailed outa there before he changed his mind.


----------



## jhonny (Oct 7, 2016)

but now did you getting sonmany orders on uber select.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

No, Select makes up about 10% to 20% of my revenue. It really depends on where and when and events. Fri to Sun nights are good. Concerts, games and conventions are good.


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Skla1979 said:


> It's no use unless u know some one in uber office who can just get u select ride
> If u get a car that is like a lincoln mkt I think than u qualify to do uber select and uber xl ... but for my c 300 they said u will have to accept x , pool and select (which in 4 days of driving did not receive one call). Every one wants to use the shit x


I sent Uber an email and they gave me two profiles: 1) Select only 2) Select and X. Why do you want to do Select? There are more Select cars than X with 10% of the demand.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are insane to allow even ONE x fare into your select car. Your depreciation,maintenance and gas are too high for that slop. Refuse all x pings unless it's surge


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You guys are insane to allow even ONE x fare into your select car. Your depreciation,maintenance and gas are too high for that slop. Refuse all x pings unless it's surge


^^^^^


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Skla1979 said:


> It's no use unless u know some one in uber office who can just get u select ride
> If u get a car that is like a lincoln mkt I think than u qualify to do uber select and uber xl ... but for my c 300 they said u will have to accept x , pool and select (which in 4 days of driving did not receive one call). Every one wants to use the shit x


That's a lie, well, at least it is in Atlanta.

It took about a week and dozen emails to get it right, but eventually I got 3 profiles - X only, Select only and an X and Select profile...

I've read here that if you complain enough as a Select driver, that they will remove Pool from your queue....


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I've read here that if you complain enough as a Select driver, that they will remove Pool from your queue....


I've gone 20+ requests to be taken off pool as a Select driver to no avail. I think I'll have better luck with a lotto ticket instead.


----------

